# Is Drywall a good career?



## kimchipotatoes (Oct 15, 2017)

Hey guys, I recently started an apprenticeship for a interior systems mechanic position (fancy name for drywaller I suppose) and I was wondering how it is for a long term career? I like working with my hands and working hard through the day so that part is A-okay with me, but I was wondering more so about the future outlook on the type of work and the type of pay I will be expecting. Is the job security there and will I be making a decent living out of it? Thanks!


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

kimchipotatoes said:


> Hey guys, I recently started an apprenticeship for a interior systems mechanic position (fancy name for drywaller I suppose) and I was wondering how it is for a long term career? I like working with my hands and working hard through the day so that part is A-okay with me, but I was wondering more so about the future outlook on the type of work and the type of pay I will be expecting. Is the job security there and will I be making a decent living out of it? Thanks!




In the right market you can make really good money. It's not for me but if you like it. My drywaller could pull down $150,000/yr if he was more ambitious.


----------



## kimchipotatoes (Oct 15, 2017)

Big Johnson said:


> kimchipotatoes said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys, I recently started an apprenticeship for a interior systems mechanic position (fancy name for drywaller I suppose) and I was wondering how it is for a long term career? I like working with my hands and working hard through the day so that part is A-okay with me, but I was wondering more so about the future outlook on the type of work and the type of pay I will be expecting. Is the job security there and will I be making a decent living out of it? Thanks!
> ...


Is this assuming that you have your own local business and doing a TON of overtime? After you get your ticket I believe my company pays 31.50$/hr which is not too bad but seems vastly underpaid compared to almost every other trade which is kind of discouraging. I wish I could just figure out this whole career thing out haha.


----------



## Odatscoo716 (Jul 8, 2017)

Wow 150k, the for men's in my area at the company I was at least make about 80k with maximum over time


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

kimchipotatoes said:


> Is this assuming that you have your own local business and doing a TON of overtime? After you get your ticket I believe my company pays 31.50$/hr which is not too bad but seems vastly underpaid compared to almost every other trade which is kind of discouraging. I wish I could just figure out this whole career thing out haha.


Self-employed so no Benefits but you can buy your own with that money. 5-6 days a week. My finisher can do a $3000 finish job in under a week by himself.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I could never do drywall all day everyday!! 4x8 sheets all day everyday:blink: Do you still have to qualify by drinking budlight all day and chain smoking?? I think drywall sucks!! Oh and at first all you seem to ever do is mover the crap around while the older guys hang it. Oh but after you get good at moving it and new guys come in they will let you start screwing it off,,,,oh joy:w00t:
If you like working with your hands and making nice things stay away from drywall,, oh unless you get into the artsy side of it,,,,


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

Ditto...I've absolutely seen finishers here do $3-4k jobs in 5 days...they aren't sitting still though. I finally found one finisher that simply works 5 days a week, 40 hour weeks and is busy as could be, he wants 8 weeks notice if possible...but he actually shows up and presses jobs onward every day...I pay a little premium to have that happen, but I'll gladly throw $500-1000 extra if the guy shows up and works normal hours and doesn't just show up when he decides to wake up and never gets anything done!


----------



## kimchipotatoes (Oct 15, 2017)

Big Johnson said:


> kimchipotatoes said:
> 
> 
> > Is this assuming that you have your own local business and doing a TON of overtime? After you get your ticket I believe my company pays 31.50$/hr which is not too bad but seems vastly underpaid compared to almost every other trade which is kind of discouraging. I wish I could just figure out this whole career thing out haha.
> ...


What's your opinion on finishing vs ISM as a career? I wish my company did things a different way but they kind of seperate the drywallers/finishers/ceiling people. The finishing aspect of drywall genuinely interests me as making it look pretty is a lot easier to have pride in and the artistic side of things is kind of cool. The whole "not a recognized trade" part of it kind of worries me though. At the end of my apprenticeship I will get my red seal but with maybe little to no taping experience. I believe if I show interest to my boss that I would like to finish instead, he could move me over but I will not get my red seal for the ISM program. Decisions like this kind of stress me out because I just turned 24 and I feel like I'm at the age where I need to stick to something now. What do you suggest? Or any advice at all.
Thanks and I appreciate the help.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

kimchipotatoes said:


> What's your opinion on finishing vs ISM as a career? I wish my company did things a different way but they kind of seperate the drywallers/finishers/ceiling people. The finishing aspect of drywall genuinely interests me as making it look pretty is a lot easier to have pride in and the artistic side of things is kind of cool. The whole "not a recognized trade" part of it kind of worries me though. At the end of my apprenticeship I will get my red seal but with maybe little to no taping experience. I believe if I show interest to my boss that I would like to finish instead, he could move me over but I will not get my red seal for the ISM program. Decisions like this kind of stress me out because I just turned 24 and I feel like I'm at the age where I need to stick to something now. What do you suggest? Or any advice at all.
> Thanks and I appreciate the help.



No more advice from me, I'll let the drywallers take over. it's not for me but only you can decide if you like to do it. I think all finishers should have to put in at least 6 months hanging first but I don't know how that works. I've only know of hangers and finishers separately, don't know how they got there. 

Hangers don't make the kind of money finishers do.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

In terms of 'Glory Jobs' in the trades, LOL that feeling is short lived. A good clean tight hanging job is more beautiful than the final product, IMO. Satisfaction comes from what you get accomplished-how much you change the environment. Open studs to rooms can be as satisfying as framing the house.

If you have a genuine interest in finishing, not the perception of it, look into what it 'it'll take to get your company or organization moving you to finishing. May have to prove you you're dedicated by hanging rock for a while. Nothing wrong with mastering hanging before you go on to finishing. Crappily hung board, really really really takes the Joy out of finishing 

Starting out no matter where you end up hanging/finishing, becoming a depndable and valued employee is job #1. Satisfaction in being that will take you that extra distance beyond mastering a trade. 

Good Luck


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Big Johnson said:


> Hangers don't make the kind of money finishers do.


True enough, though a kickass hanger can make decent money. Long term, you ought to be proficient at all aspects of the work--and finishing is a lot easier on the body once you get it down.

Just about any schlub can hang fairly well after a bit of practice. It takes much longer for most folks to really get a good touch at finishing. Once you do though, you'll always have work.

But you and your vehicle will always be unacceptable in polite society. :laughing:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

IMO, anyone who is strong and likes to hustle can learn to be a top notch hanger. Some people will never be top notch finishers.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Finish high school or finish drywall.


----------



## RMDailey (Nov 22, 2016)

I'll gladly hang drywall but I flat out suck at finishing I gladly bring in a sub and pay him really good money to tape, float and texture. He makes good money and stays busy because he's good at what he does and does what he says he'll do, and I get to focus on what I'm good at. 

That's the trick. Know what you're good at and what your not. While at the same time learning how to do all of it (or as much as possible). The real money comes when you can start focusing in on your best skill sets.


----------



## kimchipotatoes (Oct 15, 2017)

Texas Wax said:


> In terms of 'Glory Jobs' in the trades, LOL that feeling is short lived. A good clean tight hanging job is more beautiful than the final product, IMO. Satisfaction comes from what you get accomplished-how much you change the environment. Open studs to rooms can be as satisfying as framing the house.
> 
> If you have a genuine interest in finishing, not the perception of it, look into what it 'it'll take to get your company or organization moving you to finishing. May have to prove you you're dedicated by hanging rock for a while. Nothing wrong with mastering hanging before you go on to finishing. Crappily hung board, really really really takes the Joy out of finishing
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great advice. I don't know, even from my first day on the job my eyes kept going back to watching what the tapers were doing. Seeing the strokes and layers of mud filling joints/screw holes alone was extremely satisfying to me (maybe some kind of OCD lol). I think even as a hanger my favourite part currently is seeing the screws perfectly apart from eachother or sweeping the dust at the end of the day and seeing the strokes LOL. 

I guess I just don't want to waste my boss' time, don't want him to put me through school and invest in me just to tell him I want to be a taper instead. So it makes me feel like I have to decide sooner or later.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

kimchipotatoes said:


> Thanks for the great advice. I don't know, even from my first day on the job my eyes kept going back to watching what the tapers were doing. Seeing the strokes and layers of mud filling joints/screw holes alone was extremely satisfying to me (maybe some kind of OCD lol). I think even as a hanger my favourite part currently is seeing the screws perfectly apart from eachother or sweeping the dust at the end of the day and seeing the strokes LOL.
> 
> I guess I just don't want to waste my boss' time, don't want him to put me through school and invest in me just to tell him I want to be a taper instead. So it makes me feel like I have to decide sooner or later.


Put you though school? I though not attending school was how you become a drywaller. :laughing:


----------



## kimchipotatoes (Oct 15, 2017)

Inner10 said:


> kimchipotatoes said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the great advice. I don't know, even from my first day on the job my eyes kept going back to watching what the tapers were doing. Seeing the strokes and layers of mud filling joints/screw holes alone was extremely satisfying to me (maybe some kind of OCD lol). I think even as a hanger my favourite part currently is seeing the screws perfectly apart from eachother or sweeping the dust at the end of the day and seeing the strokes LOL.
> ...


Lel. Well not sure if it's different in Canada. It's a fully recognized trade by the name of "interior systems mechanic" or "lather".


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Big Johnson said:


> No more advice from me, I'll let the drywallers take over. it's not for me but only you can decide if you like to do it.
> Hangers don't make the kind of money finishers do.


I'm out too:blink:
Here hanging and finishing are 2 different guys.


----------



## Workingmanvan (Feb 27, 2017)

My advice would be to finish your apprenticeship.. even if you only want to finish drywall (Is it just me or would that not get a bit boring after a few years?) then yeah focus on being good at that.. but having a ticket and having a higher skill level- steel stud framing, T-bar, doors, whatever else, as well as mudding- .. will get you hired faster, for more money, and with more responsibility. Have you tried framing, or ceiling installs? doors? I'd rather do that than drywall finishing personally, although that said nothing wrong with mudding, and I have always had a lot of respect for those I've worked with who could do a meticulous clean job, I learned a lot and improved my mudding a lot from them.

For all we know as well- If construction techniques change, new construction may not involve drywall tapers. Not tomorrow, but at some point, and you sound like you are young and just getting into it.

At least get your ticket. If you love finishing, then start your own business and earn a reputation as someone who does high end finishing work.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

kimchipotatoes said:


> Lel. Well not sure if it's different in Canada. It's a fully recognized trade by the name of "interior systems mechanic" or "lather".


Where are you located?

Around here its not given the epitome of respect.


----------



## kimchipotatoes (Oct 15, 2017)

Inner10 said:


> kimchipotatoes said:
> 
> 
> > Lel. Well not sure if it's different in Canada. It's a fully recognized trade by the name of "interior systems mechanic" or "lather".
> ...


Yeah all I hear about drywallers are bad things. Saying how it's a skilless trade and for dumb people which is kind of discouraging. I live in Manitoba


----------



## kimchipotatoes (Oct 15, 2017)

Workingmanvan said:


> My advice would be to finish your apprenticeship.. even if you only want to finish drywall (Is it just me or would that not get a bit boring after a few years?) then yeah focus on being good at that.. but having a ticket and having a higher skill level- steel stud framing, T-bar, doors, whatever else, as well as mudding- .. will get you hired faster, for more money, and with more responsibility. Have you tried framing, or ceiling installs? doors? I'd rather do that than drywall finishing personally, although that said nothing wrong with mudding, and I have always had a lot of respect for those I've worked with who could do a meticulous clean job, I learned a lot and improved my mudding a lot from them.
> 
> For all we know as well- If construction techniques change, new construction may not involve drywall tapers. Not tomorrow, but at some point, and you sound like you are young and just getting into it.
> 
> At least get your ticket. If you love finishing, then start your own business and earn a reputation as someone who does high end finishing work.


. 
Yeah ive done layouts, steel studs, door frames and ceilings. 

I just hear that taping takes years of practice to actually get good and fast at so if that is something I want to do I'd prefer to start practicing asap. I guess I just don't want to be in that position where I spend the next 4 years and get my ticket to realize I wanted something else.


----------



## Workingmanvan (Feb 27, 2017)

Yeah it would probably take a couple/few years of doing it full time, to get really good and fast at it. I've done a bunch of it over the years, doing renovations-enough to be able to do nice clean work. Although I would probably be slow as hell at it compared to a pro who does it day in and day out.


As I said, nothing wrong with taping. Personally I would complete the apprenticeship and get the red seal, then focus on taping. More skills and abilities, more education and training on a resume. Especially if you have an employer who will pay for it? you also collect a bunch of grants from the Gov't when going through the program.

I did an apprenticeship, have my red seal in carpentry and it has been well worth it. I guess what I am trying to say is get as much as you can under your belt while you are younger.. it would suck to limit yourself in the future.. There may come a time when you really don't want to finish drywall anymore. I would also advise you to take some courses in business and accounting, if you wish to be self employed.

Sounds like you have your mind made up about it though.. good luck with whatever you choose..


----------



## kimchipotatoes (Oct 15, 2017)

Workingmanvan said:


> Yeah it would probably take a couple/few years of doing it full time, to get really good and fast at it. I've done a bunch of it over the years, doing renovations-enough to be able to do nice clean work. Although I would probably be slow as hell at it compared to a pro who does it day in and day out.
> 
> 
> As I said, nothing wrong with taping. Personally I would complete the apprenticeship and get the red seal, then focus on taping. More skills and abilities, more education and training on a resume. Especially if you have an employer who will pay for it? you also collect a bunch of grants from the Gov't when going through the program.
> ...


I guess I just have it in my head that I'm late to the game starting an apprenticeship at 24. Sometimes I wish I could see into the future 5 years and see what happens with each decision haha. 

My mind isn't completely made up yet, your points make a lot of logical sense, it's exactly what I'd do for sure if I was still 18. Finish the 4 year apprenticeship then work on becoming a talented taper. At the end of the day I just want to be able to look at my life and be proud of what I achieved, growing up with a very hard family kind of threw me through a loop of lack of confidence and self respect and I'm on my own journey to build it back up for myself.


----------



## Workingmanvan (Feb 27, 2017)

What you may want to do, to keep options open- Find a self employed taper who will give you work on Saturdays. Get a taste of finishing drywall, while you do the apprenticeship. Once you get to a certain point, you can start doing your own gig on the side, and decide exactly what you want to do everyday.

Also-3 or 4 years goes really quick. I wouldn't worry too much about spending time doing the schooling, at your age..

It also really depends on if you want to work for yourself, or have an employer. There are benefits to both. If you want to work for someone else, having the ticket means you will be able to get into better positions- union or otherwise- the type of jobs that have benefits, dental, RRSP matching, etc. Probably better pay starting out than without it.

Some residential drywallers doing contract work do make good money, but they hustle. Others struggle check to check.. no guarantees when you work for yourself, you have to make it happen, and figure out how to make it happen.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Nobody goes to school for drywall here.. Unless you are in the union.


----------



## Workingmanvan (Feb 27, 2017)

Sounds like the "interior Systems" is more than drywalling..

also includes steel stud framing, layout, suspended ceiling, doors, door hardware.. sounds more like commercial carpenter training..


----------



## kimchipotatoes (Oct 15, 2017)

Workingmanvan said:


> Sounds like the "interior Systems" is more than drywalling..
> 
> also includes steel stud framing, layout, suspended ceiling, doors, door hardware.. sounds more like commercial carpenter training..


I guess now that I think about it it's
basically carpentry but with steel and drywall. Journeyman rate is 31$ i believe, other names are "lather"!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

For 31 bucks an hr. I say go for it:thumbsup:


----------



## kimchipotatoes (Oct 15, 2017)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> For 31 bucks an hr. I say go for it


I guess it's not a bad earning. Still would like to hit those 40$+ like some trades ;(. I guess theres always side jobs if I feel like it.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> For 31 bucks an hr. I say go for it:thumbsup:



That's $31 Canadian. About $24 US. Still not bad for a 24 yo. So I'd guess that's about $12 USD/hr after Canadian taxes.


----------



## kimchipotatoes (Oct 15, 2017)

Big Johnson said:


> Dirtywhiteboy said:
> 
> 
> > For 31 bucks an hr. I say go for it
> ...


;(. Just want to hit that 6 figure holy grail one day. Who do I have to sell my soul to?

Funny thing is I graduated for welding but never found work for it. Seems like the entry work pays even less to the point of why would you do that work instead of working at Mcdonalds. Really fun and engaging trade though!


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

kimchipotatoes said:


> I guess I just have it in my head that I'm late to the game starting an apprenticeship at 24.


No offense man, but really? You have a good 40 years of work in front of you, and these days it's rare for anyone to keep doing the same thing for anywhere near that long.

At your age, I was a machinist. Spent a couple of years as a mainframe computer programmer after that (took classes for it), then the better part of three decades as an electronics tech (took LOTS of classes for that), doing TV repair, two-way radio, fax machines and other stuff. I started at the bottom in remodeling/construction at age 54, worked for a GC for about five years and then went on my own.

Now I'm 67 and trying to be semi-retired. It ain't working. Old clients and new referrals keep calling, and I just don't seem to be able to say no.

No, I've never hit a six-figure income, nor have I particularly wanted to. But I'm comfortable, and I haven't stopped learning. Heck, I still don't know what I want to do for a living. :laughing:


----------



## ktmrider (Jun 2, 2017)

I've been in the drywall trade through most of my carpenter career about 25 years, I don't care for resedental hanging cause all you do is hang, I done it for a few years, a lot harder on your body to,then I got into commerical, when you're a commercial drywaller you frame interior, exterior steel studs, elevator shaft walls, frame sofits set door jambs and do drop ceilings, I'm 47 and the last few years I just frame not a lot of hanging


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

kimchipotatoes said:


> ;(. Just want to hit that 6 figure holy grail one day. Who do I have to sell my soul to?
> 
> Funny thing is I graduated for welding but never found work for it. Seems like the entry work pays even less to the point of why would you do that work instead of working at Mcdonalds. Really fun and engaging trade though!



You're 24. Inflation alone will eventually get you to six figures Canadian. Even at McDonald's


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> Around here its not given the epitome of respect.


Here neither, there was a time some years back a drywall contractor advertised $0.70 @ sq ft...finished....I'm hoping for his sake that did not include material....even still less than a dollar a sq ft? There's way easier ways to make money. 

Pound for pound Painters and Gutter hangers get more respect in the payday dept


----------



## kimchipotatoes (Oct 15, 2017)

Irishslave said:


> Inner10 said:
> 
> 
> > Around here its not given the epitome of respect.
> ...


That's pretty depressing :/. It honestly seems like drywallers are putting in so much work for such little pay. On the big job sites the foreman is pretty much in charge of the whole worksite once the structural steel is up, yet apparently the drywall foreman doesn't even have a pay raise.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Irishslave said:


> Here neither, there was a time some years back a drywall contractor advertised $0.70 @ sq ft...finished....I'm hoping for his sake that did not include material....even still less than a dollar a sq ft? There's way easier ways to make money.
> 
> Pound for pound Painters and Gutter hangers get more respect in the payday dept


If that's $0.40 for finishing that's $4000 for 10,000 square feet. My guy can do that in a 6 day week easy. As mentioned before; hangers make less than finishers. Keep busy and have 1 helper and you're doing really good.


----------



## kimchipotatoes (Oct 15, 2017)

Big Johnson said:


> Irishslave said:
> 
> 
> > Here neither, there was a time some years back a drywall contractor advertised $0.70 @ sq ft...finished....I'm hoping for his sake that did not include material....even still less than a dollar a sq ft? There's way easier ways to make money.
> ...


I think one advantage of being the actual drywaller is that you learn the whole trade inside out and run the jobs. Maybe if you get lucky you can pick up a project manager job down the road. Many things to consider... there's a younger guy in my company who's been with them since he was 18, they put him through school for the 4 years then put him through college classes for engineering and now he's a PM with a company truck and everything. Kind of jealous of the guy haha.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

kimchipotatoes said:


> I guess I just have it in my head that I'm late to the game starting an apprenticeship at 24. Sometimes I wish I could see into the future 5 years and see what happens with each decision haha.
> 
> My mind isn't completely made up yet, your points make a lot of logical sense, it's exactly what I'd do for sure if I was still 18. Finish the 4 year apprenticeship then work on becoming a talented taper. At the end of the day I just want to be able to look at my life and be proud of what I achieved, growing up with a very hard family kind of threw me through a loop of lack of confidence and self respect and I'm on my own journey to build it back up for myself.


Its crazy to me that you guys have a four year apprenticeship to learn how to hang drywall. 

My thoughts, your body is gonna hurt real bad in due time with hanging as a career choice. There are a few who can hold up to it, but most can not. You have to look at your build and answer that for yourself.

Mystery breeds margin. Meaning the more mysterious a trade is to people the more you can charge/get paid for it. IMO, not much mystery to hanging.

My demographic is probably different than you. Around here ALL the hangers are hispanic. Most are here illegally. They work for extremely low wages. Makes it nearly impossible to compete, which is why they pretty much have the hanging and finishing market cornered around here.

On the flip side of the coin, if you learned the craft, started your own business, and learned to manage employees that could be a potentially decent living.

I'm a self employed 29 year old trim carpentry sub. If a friend of mine asked me your original question I'd say NO. RUN. 

Also worth mentioning, choose a trade that can easily roll into other careers. If you spend 5 years doing it, and decide you don't like it, you don't want to be back at square one.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

tinstaafl said:


> no offense man, but really? You have a good 40 years of work in front of you, and these days it's rare for anyone to keep doing the same thing for anywhere near that long.
> 
> At your age, i was a machinist. Spent a couple of years as a mainframe computer programmer after that (took classes for it), then the better part of three decades as an electronics tech (took lots of classes for that), doing tv repair, two-way radio, fax machines and other stuff. I started at the bottom in remodeling/construction at age 54, worked for a gc for about five years and then went on my own.
> 
> ...


yes!


----------



## StillRemodeling (Oct 21, 2017)

If you want to eventually be your own boss, I would have to say with my experience in many different trades. I would never wanted to make a career out of any of them working for somebody else.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Irishslave said:


> Pound for pound Painters and Gutter hangers get more respect in the payday dept














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Out here on the military tracks the guys really get it wired.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Out here on the military tracks the guys really get it wired.
> https://youtu.be/vx7MiAsDrZY


That's fun to watch. First I've seen guys run coil cords off their belts like that. Pretty cool. I wonder how well those screws were getting set...lol


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Spencer said:


> That's fun to watch. First I've seen guys run coil cords off their belts like that. Pretty cool. I wonder how well those screws were getting set...lol


That's on Kaneohe marine corp base . They keep the reamer right on their side too.


----------



## kimchipotatoes (Oct 15, 2017)

Spencer said:


> kimchipotatoes said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I just have it in my head that I'm late to the game starting an apprenticeship at 24. Sometimes I wish I could see into the future 5 years and see what happens with each decision haha.
> ...


When you say hangers what exactly are you referring to? Because the trade I'm in does all the ceiling, insulating, layouts, steel studs etc. Are the people you're referring to, literally just hanging drywall and that's it?

Ahh... don't know what to think.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

kimchipotatoes said:


> ;(. Just want to hit that 6 figure holy grail one day. Who do I have to sell my soul to?
> 
> Funny thing is I graduated for welding but never found work for it. Seems like the entry work pays even less to the point of why would you do that work instead of working at Mcdonalds. Really fun and engaging trade though!




Guy that works for me occasionally when he is out of work (between jobs) made 110k last year working as a union laborer for bricklayers. 

I know that welding can be decent money if you have your own set up but welding shops don’t pay all that well. Unless of coarse if you work as an iron worker then you make decent money welding


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

kimchipotatoes said:


> When you say hangers what exactly are you referring to? Because the trade I'm in does all the ceiling, insulating, layouts, steel studs etc. Are the people you're referring to, literally just hanging drywall and that's it?
> 
> Ahh... don't know what to think.


Yes, down here drywall hangers only hang drywall. Some guys might do side work like insulation or concrete.


----------



## kimchipotatoes (Oct 15, 2017)

Big Johnson said:


> kimchipotatoes said:
> 
> 
> > When you say hangers what exactly are you referring to? Because the trade I'm in does all the ceiling, insulating, layouts, steel studs etc. Are the people you're referring to, literally just hanging drywall and that's it?
> ...


Ahh, maybe its a little different here in Canada. The journeymen for interior systems mechanic seem like theyre basically carpenters for the whole inside of the building once the structural steel is up. We do exterior once in awhile too though. 31$ an hour isn't too bad of a living where I live but I feel like I won't be satisfied with that later in life. I guess you eventually have to decide if you want to risk it and go off on your own at that point huh.


----------



## sparehair (Nov 21, 2008)

kimchipotatoes said:


> Ahh, maybe its a little different here in Canada. The journeymen for interior systems mechanic seem like theyre basically carpenters for the whole inside of the building once the structural steel is up. We do exterior once in awhile too though. 31$ an hour isn't too bad of a living where I live but I feel like I won't be satisfied with that later in life. I guess you eventually have to decide if you want to risk it and go off on your own at that point huh.


You should look up crystalline silicosis if you havent already studied it.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kimchipotatoes (Oct 15, 2017)

sparehair said:


> kimchipotatoes said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh, maybe its a little different here in Canada. The journeymen for interior systems mechanic seem like theyre basically carpenters for the whole inside of the building once the structural steel is up. We do exterior once in awhile too though. 31$ an hour isn't too bad of a living where I live but I feel like I won't be satisfied with that later in life. I guess you eventually have to decide if you want to risk it and go off on your own at that point huh.
> ...


Already aware of it, I wear my respirator I used for in my welding days at work lol


----------



## BillHel64 (Jan 7, 2018)

of course it is. But anything can only be a good career if you enjoy it enough to stick around long enough to become a veteran


----------



## tang (Jan 5, 2009)

Our friends to the north have a different idea about construction education. Down here you don't need a red card to hang drywall. Your suppose to have a green card! Not sure everybody does... That type of competition, helps hold the wages down. It's a young mans game! and if I had to do it every day,.... I'd eat a bullet! All the tappers use box tools and bazookas. Shorter learning curve. I think it a two day apprenticeship. Bi-lingual is a big + starts at 10 bucks an hour, under the table.:thumbup: I was self employed for over 35 years. I don't think I picked the job, as much as it picked me! I started in the union in the early 70s, for the MONEY! and stayed not because I loved it, but because it was the job I hated the least. My advice, would be to get a state job!


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Irishslave said:


> Here neither, there was a time some years back a drywall contractor advertised $0.70 @ sq ft...finished....I'm hoping for his sake that did not include material....even still less than a dollar a sq ft? There's way easier ways to make money.
> 
> Pound for pound Painters and Gutter hangers get more respect in the payday dept


yup. Bears repeating.

Come the tender age of 40, you best be in management for any trade except these two.


----------



## Bummie (May 11, 2007)

tang said:


> All the tappers use box tools and bazookas. Shorter learning curve. I think it a two day apprenticeship.


:laughing::laughing: 

I would NOT like to be the painter following you after you got your drywall training!!! :whistling

*kimchi*... If you think you want to be a drywaller.... get your carpenter ticket first (once you have that its there for life) then go get a job with a drywall company and do it all, insulation, boarding, taping and ceiling finishes. Then you can decide if it is for you!!

I started drywalling when I was 16 working on a crew that I got a percentage of the profit. We always worked piece work so you learn to be efficient and do it right the first time so very few call backs, which we did not get paid for if they were from our ineptness. I started my own company when I was 25 and made a very good living for the next 20 years until my body said "No more!!" although I still love the work.

So the way I see it.... do what you enjoy!! There is more to life than making money as long as you are making a living.


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

Windycity said:


> Guy that works for me occasionally when he is out of work (between jobs) made 110k last year working as a union laborer for bricklayers.
> 
> I know that welding can be decent money if you have your own set up but welding shops don’t pay all that well. Unless of coarse if you work as an iron worker then you make decent money welding
> 
> ...


...I need to get me a union job for a couple of years :thumbsup:


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

NYgutterguy said:


> Irishslave said:
> 
> 
> > Pound for pound Painters and Gutter hangers get more respect in the payday dept
> ...


Hang in there, we can always blame the roofers.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

brickhook said:


> ...I need to get me a union job for a couple of years :thumbsup:




Move to chi town and I can hook ya up! There is no shortage of brickwork here....haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

Windycity said:


> Move to chi town and I can hook ya up! There is no shortage of brickwork here....haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you guys been able to work much this winter?


----------

